
A Beginners Guide to PPC - ashtonian
https://www.discosloth.com/beginners-guide-to-ppc/
======
ashtonian
tweeted out by Rand Fishkin
[https://twitter.com/randfish/status/1002251331355136001](https://twitter.com/randfish/status/1002251331355136001)

~~~
bastiat89
It's been a while since I've seen a manual written in vanilla HTML! Looks
useful though. I'll peruse.

